# Battle of Midway by John Ford....



## Lucky13 (May 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2017)

Pretty Good.


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2017)

Good one!


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 23, 2017)

Strangely, this is available on Netflix recently, along with a bunch of others like, Report from the Aleutians, Victory at Tunis, etc.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Sep 11, 2017)

Midway: Interesting film... If you've seen _Five Came Back_, you find out that Ford delivered a master stroke to overcome the reluctance of Roosevelt's general staff to release a film showing dead Americans. Ford foiled the efforts of official censorship by showing Roosevelt's marine corp son at the end of the film. When Roosevelt saw the film and his son near the end, he is said to have turned to the staff and apparently proclaimed that "Every american must see this film!" or something to that effect. 

Trailer:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JuiCTz6Khw_


I believe The entire film can be watched either on Netflix or on line redirected from, but apparently not on, you tube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Sep 12, 2017)

Peter Gunn said:


> Strangely, this is available on Netflix recently, along with a bunch of others like, Report from the Aleutians, Victory at Tunis, etc.



I believe the appearance of all these productions of the five directors featured in the documentary is part of a promotional effort to move eyeballs to Hollywood's somewhat self congratulatory "_Five Came Back_" Of course it might be just providing the viewers with the actual examples referred to in the documentary. In that case it seems more a public service.

Despite what might be considered a Hollywood sermon, the film is still very, very interesting and illuminating, transcending the somewhat more limited politicized aspects of the production (Just my humble opinion). It just struck me that current Hollywood loves to bask in the reflected honor and glory of its past icons. But Hey!, I'm a card carrying curmudgeon. How the war affected each of these directors amounts to five individual dramas, IMO each worth it's own feature film.

If I recall, _Report from the Aleutians_ is presented as an example of how an 'amateurish' directorial effort could muck up the kind of war documentary made by any one of the five.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Sep 12, 2017)

My mistake... _Report from the Aleutians _was not the turkey. I believe it was the film about Tunisia which I think was done by a producer (Zanuck?) who evidently fancied himself a 1st rate director.


----------

